# Nostalgie Ibook 1ere génération



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Septembre 2003)

Le sujet lancé par mélaure me donne envie de vous parler de mon ibook ("ahhh, le raseur ! Quelle idée."). Bin oui, j'ai un Pb 12" alu dernier cri, un écran externe 17", etc, etc... Mais ma palourde 366 graphite je continue à l'utiliser régulièrement pour écrire de petits texte, la balader (genre écrire en terrasse des cafés, parce que, je pense, avec l'alu c'est un peu trop risqué, tape à l'oeil). 

C'est idiot mais avec cette machine je me sens en sécurité : elle a l'air indestructible (connaissez-vous un ordinateur prtable aussi bien protégé ?)...

Bon bin voilà, je l'aime ce portable. Dommage que le design d'Apple ait changé...

Dc Lecter

P.S. Désolé si je vous ai rasé ou si j'aurais du mettre ceci dans jurassic mac.


----------



## melaure (7 Septembre 2003)

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi. Ces palourdes sont magnifiques. Et en fait ca ne me dérrange pas qu'elles fassent trois kilos. Ce sont de beaux objets.

Une version Mandarine avec G3/1Ghz, Combo, écran 1024/768, Firewire/USB2, sortie vidéo ce serait bien sympa ...

Je trouve qu'avec des couleurs uniformes tout alu, Apple revient dans le classique ... 

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas vu l'upgrade de mes deux palourdes, c'est là :  iBook Mandarine 576 Mo - Le Coquillage se rebiffe !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)

effectivement... la couleur sur les portables... ca c'etait une grande avancée dans le monde de l'informatique !!!! 

qui s'est qui veut essayer de mettre un ibook 900 dans la coque d'une palourde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











personne


----------



## melaure (7 Septembre 2003)

Si seulement les cartes mères était identique. Mais tu aussi le problème de la position des connecteurs ...


----------



## Zitoune (7 Septembre 2003)

Hannibal Lecter a dit:
			
		

> C'est idiot mais avec cette machine je me sens en sécurité : elle a l'air indestructible (connaissez-vous un ordinateur prtable aussi bien protégé ?)



Selon la responsable Apple éducation que j'ai rencontrée, le nouveau modèle est tout aussi résistant !


----------



## melaure (7 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Selon la responsable Apple éducation que j'ai rencontrée, le nouveau modèle est tout aussi résistant !



J'en doute quand on voit les plastiques douteux de la dernière génération. On ne peut pas comparer ça à la couche d'epoxy des iBooks coquillage ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)

wiiii, deplus le responsable france de chez apple affiche clairement la couleur... leur nouveau platisque leur a poermit de faire baisser le cout de production ( et de baiser les consommateurs),  c'etait le seul objectif de cette refonte !!!


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (7 Septembre 2003)

Et bin ! Moi qui avait peur de raser tout le monde avec ma nostalgie, quel succès !

Maintenant dites mois si vous utilisez encore votre palourde et pour quoi faire (surtout si vous avez un portable plus récent). Moi c'est surtout pour taper du texte à la terrasse des café et pouvoir prendre la bête sans housse de protection dans un sac quand l'nevie s'en fait sentir....

Dc Lecter


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)

mais chuuuut !!! 

cries le pas trop fort, sinon c'est la cote des palourdes qui va encore augmentait... en sachant qu'elle surcote deja... ils vont bientot etre hors de prix....


----------



## Lordwizard (8 Septembre 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> effectivement... la couleur sur les portables...



Pour moi la plus belle palourde dont plus personne ne parle pourtant c'était le *vert/flash/fluo* !! Quelle classe ! Ca ca passe pas inaperçu !! J'en ai vu une fois ou deux dans le marais... Pas plus...

Ca a été le plus grand "risque" colorique d'Apple


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2003)

Hannibal Lecter a dit:
			
		

> Et bin ! Moi qui avait peur de raser tout le monde avec ma nostalgie, quel succès !
> 
> Maintenant dites mois si vous utilisez encore votre palourde et pour quoi faire (surtout si vous avez un portable plus récent). Moi c'est surtout pour taper du texte à la terrasse des café et pouvoir prendre la bête sans housse de protection dans un sac quand l'nevie s'en fait sentir....
> 
> Dc Lecter



Eh bien ce sont les machines principales pour ma petite soeur (pour ses études) et pour une autre personne. Un moyen d'avoir un portable mac pour un petit budget. L'utilisation principale sera bureautique, internet et musique (+ film avec tous les DVD que je converti en mpeg ...)


----------



## decoris (9 Septembre 2003)

vu comme les divx passent sans problème sur mon imac 266, ça doit rouler super sur un coquillage... si j'en trouve un pas cher pour remplacer l'imac de ma soeur, pq pas...


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> vu comme les divx passent sans problème sur mon imac 266, ça doit rouler super sur un coquillage... si j'en trouve un pas cher pour remplacer l'imac de ma soeur, pq pas...



Justement j'ai essayé le divx et ce n'est pas aussi fluide que le mpeg. Mais si tu as déjà essayé des encodages, je veux bien connaitre tes règlages ...


----------



## macinside (9 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> vu comme les divx passent sans problème sur mon imac 266, ça doit rouler super sur un coquillage... si j'en trouve un pas cher pour remplacer l'imac de ma soeur, pq pas...



pour 300 ou 400 euros tu peu en trouvé une


----------



## decoris (9 Septembre 2003)

dans quel état??? mon imac peut etre vendu à 400 euros (j'ai des amateurs), alors je doute que je puisse trouver un ibook plus puissant et portable pour 300 euros...


sinon pour les divx c'est pas moi qui les ai encodés... sorry! mais ceux qui passent sur mon ibook passent sxur mon imac!


----------



## Luc G (9 Septembre 2003)

En attendant le G5 bipro, ma palourde (466SE) me sert de bécane principale (faut dire que je n'en fais pas trop avec ces temps-ci à part texte et internet). Un des points forts qui me manqueront quand j'achèterai un autre portable (c'est pas demain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), c'est la poignée : on peut trimballer la palourde sans problème, avec les PB, toujours peur de les laisser glisser.


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2003)

Ah le 466 SE. Il faudra que je m'en trouve un l'an prochain quand j'aurais un peu d'argent. Avec une barette de 512, un DD de 60 Go et un combo CDRW/DVD ca pourrait faire un truc sympa ...


----------



## Yip (10 Septembre 2003)

Bin j'avoue que je ne me sers plus de ma palourde mandarine, mais c'est parce-que la batterie est morte.
L'Alu est quand même super, ne serait-ce que pour l'écran en 1024X768 et sa carte graphique "suffisante". 
Mais je vais réfléchir à une nouvelle batterie, c'est vrai que pour certains déplacements elle sera plus costaud, même si je suis favorablement surpris par la coque en aluminium du 12" très solide et quasi inrayable.


----------



## macinside (10 Septembre 2003)

je doit avoir une batterie de palourde qui traîne


----------



## decoris (10 Septembre 2003)

et t'as pas une batterie d'ibook 500 qui traine???


----------



## macinside (10 Septembre 2003)

celle la elle est pour l'ibook de ma mère


----------



## KreAtiK (11 Septembre 2003)

Et bien moi j ai achete un ibook d occaz cette ete, un mandarine 300. Et je n'utilise presque plus que lui. J'ai une debian dessus et je lance tous les trucs lourds (divxs, ...) sur mon emac par ssh. C'est tres agreable !
Cette machine a deja 4ans (la batterie a ete changee) et je pense qu'elle me servira encore pendant de nombreuses annees...


----------



## Zitoune (11 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> et t'as pas une batterie d'ibook 500 qui traine???



Et moi j'en cherche une pour le modèle 14"


----------



## Lordwizard (11 Septembre 2003)

J'en ai vu un proposé sur Ebay tout a l'heure tiens !!


----------



## Yip (11 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je doit avoir une batterie de palourde qui traîne








 Orange ?


----------



## macinside (11 Septembre 2003)

pour toutes palourde


----------



## bouilla (11 Septembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Bin j'avoue que je ne me sers plus de ma palourde mandarine, mais c'est parce-que la batterie est morte.
> L'Alu est quand même super, ne serait-ce que pour l'écran en 1024X768 et sa carte graphique "suffisante".
> Mais je vais réfléchir à une nouvelle batterie, c'est vrai que pour certains déplacements elle sera plus costaud, même si je suis favorablement surpris par la coque en aluminium du 12" très solide et quasi inrayable.



autrement yip, je cherche une palourde comme la tienne "a pas trop chère" donc si tu veux t'en débarasser


----------



## macinside (11 Septembre 2003)

et j'ai une batterie pour


----------



## Luc G (11 Septembre 2003)

bouillabaisse a dit:
			
		

> autrement yip, je cherche une palourde comme la tienne "a pas trop chère" donc si tu veux t'en débarasser



Les coquillages, c'est bien connu, ça colle aux rochers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 difficile de s'en débarasser, en tous cas, de la mienne pas question  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, Mackie, apple vend plus les neuves ? parce que vu que je compte faire durer ma palourde encore une ou deux dizaines d'années, faut peut-être que j'anticipe ? (la mienne marche nickel pour l'heure) ou que je m'intéresse à la tienne


----------



## macinside (12 Septembre 2003)

par un centre de maintenance tu peu l'avoir, mais elle est assez cher


----------



## melaure (12 Septembre 2003)

Tu peux aussi en trouver là : http://www.aboutbatteries.com/


----------



## macinside (12 Septembre 2003)

199 euros !!! je vend la mienne 65


----------



## Luc G (12 Septembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux aussi en trouver là : http://www.aboutbatteries.com/



Elle est neuve ?


----------



## macinside (12 Septembre 2003)

elle tiens 2h30


----------



## Luc G (12 Septembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> elle tiens 2h30



La mienne aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Elles ont le même âge ?


----------



## macinside (12 Septembre 2003)

je sais pas


----------



## Luc G (12 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> La mienne aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça m'étonne pas : en fait la mienne, depuis le début, tient 2h30- 3h (jamais fait des tests pseudo-précis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Alors, elle pourrait avoir aussi bien 3 ans qu'un mois... à condition qu'il en existe de 1 mois.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, est-ce que c'est facile à trouver souris+clavier pour les macs première génération (avant l'adb), c'est pour avoir une sécurité pour mon mac 512E.


----------



## bouilla (12 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Elle est neuve ?





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> elle tiens 2h30





			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> La mienne aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas



pourquoi vous avez ce sourire figé ?


----------



## decoris (13 Septembre 2003)

bouillabaisse a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi vous avez ce sourire figé ?



et toi


----------



## Sebang (13 Septembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> et toi



Bah


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2003)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi la plus belle palourde dont plus personne ne parle pourtant c'était le *vert/flash/fluo* !! Quelle classe ! Ca ca passe pas inaperçu !! J'en ai vu une fois ou deux dans le marais... Pas plus...
> 
> Ca a été le plus grand "risque" colorique d'Apple











vert citron d'abord


----------



## Luc G (14 Septembre 2003)

bouillabaisse a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi vous avez ce sourire figé ?



La palourde, c'est comme Colgate, ça te donne les dents blanches en permancence, c'est un ordinateur joyeux


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> La palourde, c'est comme Colgate, ça te donne les dents blanches en permancence, c'est un ordinateur joyeux



[comique de repetition du mec lourd qui se croit drole] sauf qu'elle est au citron vert, ou a la mirtylle... et non a la menthe verte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 [/comique de repetion du mec lourd qui se croit drole]

plouf...


----------



## melaure (16 Septembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> La palourde, c'est comme Colgate, ça te donne les dents blanches en permancence, c'est un ordinateur joyeux



Je suis bien d'accord !!! Ces iBooks m'amusent beaucoup !!!


----------



## cham (16 Septembre 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> vert citron d'abord



_Lime_ et ses potes _indigo_ et _graphite_.


----------



## dude (18 Septembre 2003)

iBook Key Lime Special Edition (FireWire) 466

 ça vaut quoi ça, si je l'achete d'occase maintenant?


----------



## Zitoune (18 Septembre 2003)

ce matin, j'ai vu l'annonce de quelqu'un qui le vendait 800 ou 900 .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'ai passé mon chemin


----------



## dude (18 Septembre 2003)

dans les 500 ça va ou pas? Je trouve  ça deja trop cher... J'ai pas envie de me faire avoir en plus... bouhouhou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pauvre lycéen que je suis


----------



## dude (18 Septembre 2003)

personne a une idée de la fourchette de prix de ça??


----------



## eltanin (18 Septembre 2003)

Quand je pense que l'iBook graphite a failli être mon premier Mac ! Au lieu de ça... j'ai un Pismo... sans poignée. Tant pis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est vrai que ces coquillages continuent de me séduire... 
Désolé chers tous, mais je risque, un de ces jours, de contribuer à faire monter la cote de ces bestioles ! (enfin... quand j'aurai des sous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Sebang (18 Septembre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> personne a une idée de la fourchette de prix de ça??



Le fait qu'il ait  un port Firewire, ça doit surement contribuer à lui augmenter sa côte par rapport à un modèle avec juste de l'USB... Mais bon, c'est incroyable ces prix de palourde... Je suis sûr que mon 800, il vaut à peine 200 euros de plus qu'une palourde complètement dépassée...


----------



## melaure (18 Septembre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> dans les 500 ça va ou pas? Je trouve  ça deja trop cher... J'ai pas envie de me faire avoir en plus... bouhouhou
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui pas plus. Il ne faut pas oublier que ce sont maintenant de vieilles machines et quand on voit les prix du neuf, les prix d'occase sont élevé ...

Je pense que pour les iBooks coquillage, on peut appliquer 1 euros par Mhz. Après il peut être un peu plus cher s'il a été dopé en RAM et DD comme les deux miens qui ont chacun une barette de 512 Mo et un DD de 40 Go ...


----------



## dude (19 Septembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> oui pas plus. Il ne faut pas oublier que ce sont maintenant de vieilles machines et quand on voit les prix du neuf, les prix d'occase sont élevé ...
> 
> Je pense que pour les iBooks coquillage, on peut appliquer 1 euros par Mhz. Après il peut être un peu plus cher s'il a été dopé en RAM et DD comme les deux miens qui ont chacun une barette de 512 Mo et un DD de 40 Go ...



Merci mss'ieur


----------



## ficelle (19 Septembre 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, c'est incroyable ces prix de palourde... Je suis sûr que mon 800, il vaut à peine 200 euros de plus qu'une palourde complètement dépassée...



la cote est élevée (bien que les tarifs pratiqués sur lyon soient au plus bas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), mais on ne peut pas dire que la machine soit complètement dépassée.
tout dépend de ses besoins.


----------



## melaure (19 Septembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> la cote est élevée (bien que les tarifs pratiqués sur lyon soient au plus bas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je peux confimer que les deux iBooks que j'ai gonflé servent maintenant tous les jours à plein de choses !


----------



## dude (19 Septembre 2003)

Bah je compte m'en servir comme premier mac (aie pas taper)  avec un imac ki vient, enfin la finalite de l'ibook c'est de convertir ma mère pour en acheter un neuf quand je pertirais vers horizons inconnus (et pkoi pas un alubook aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Ah oui, je peux mettre combien de ram maximale?

Merci m'ssieur


----------



## melaure (19 Septembre 2003)

Tu peux ajouter une barette de 512 Mo ...
en général il y a 32 ou 64 Mo de soudé ...


----------



## Sebang (6 Décembre 2003)

Je ne peux pas dire que je serai nostalgique car je n'en ai jamais eu avant, mais j'aurai un iBook mandarine d'ici quelques semaines.
En fait, c'est ma copine qui me pique tout le temps mon iBook à moi juste pour le surf et pour ses mails (et faire sa page perso). Et comme elle a pas besoin d'avoir un G4 et qu'elle a flashé sur l'ordi d'Elle Woods dans Legally Blonde, je me suis résigné à lui offrir ce coquillage orange pour son annif/noël (2 jours d'interval).

J'en ai trouvé un à 300 euros pour l'instant. Je mettrai mon vieux 30go dedans et je gonflerai la mémoire avec une barrette de 512 ou 256 (suivant ce que je trouve et le prix) et puis voilà, elle fichera la paix à mon ordi et je pourrai enfin m'en servir convenablement !!


----------



## Mordred (6 Décembre 2003)

C'est assez drôle parce que c'est aussi l'ordinateur que j'ai offert à ma fiancée pour lui permettre de bosser confortablement à la maison le soir après une dure journée sur PC !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y'a-t-il anthropomorphisme entre ces jolies palourdes et leurs généreuses courbes et les femmes qui peuplent nos vies (je ne sais pas pour vous mais pour moi c'est oui !)

Ciao a tutti

Mordred (ex-hannibal lecter)


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2003)

Mordred a dit:
			
		

> Y'a-t-il anthropomorphisme entre ces jolies palourdes et leurs généreuses courbes et les femmes qui peuplent nos vies (je ne sais pas pour vous mais pour moi c'est oui !)



Cet ordinateur a surement quelque chose de féminin


----------

